# جهاز تخطيط القلب



## MOUDY99 (23 يناير 2010)

هذه حلقة بحث عن جهاز تخطيط القلب قمت باعدادها واحببت ان انشرها لكي تعم الفائدة وهي عبارة عن ملف ورود 2007


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (23 يناير 2010)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## soma-20 (26 يناير 2010)

بيض الله وجهك


----------



## osama106 (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## مهندسه طبيه 12 (30 يناير 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاءرجب (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا عمل رائع


----------



## mhsssst (18 نوفمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله .... مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## Randa salah (19 يونيو 2013)

شكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## زكريا المقطري (21 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## Eng. Khalil (30 يونيو 2013)

رائع جداً.... جزاك الله خير


----------



## zima zima (1 يوليو 2013)

شكرا الله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مؤمنة بالله (16 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

